# An Open Letter  TO AKJ - Bhagat Singh/Bhai Sahib Contradiction



## stupidjassi (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I am little skeptic about Autobiagraphy of Bhai RanDhir Singh Although i give him a great respect as well AKJ . But some of things i dont know why Bhai Sahib have wrriten in their auto biography.  

Please anybody can put light on my questions???

1. Bhai Randhir singh have stated that HE Met Bhagat singh on 6th Oct 1930 and bhagat singh.

Discription of Alleged Meeting :-
Prior to his  release from prison in Lahore, the well-known Shaheed Bhagat Singh, who was waiting execution in the same prison, expressed a desire to have Bhai Sahib's darshan before his death. On being approached, Bhai Sahib refused to see him saying "...he has violated the basic tenets of Sikhism by shaving off his hair and hence I do not want to see him." Bhagat Singh was quick to express his repentance and also confessed that he, in fact, *was* an atheist at heart. He further told Bhai Sahib that even then, perhaps, he would have kept the Sikh appearance, but if he had done that he would have lost the friendship and sympathy of his Hindu comrades and would not have received so much publicity in the press. After a two hour meeting with Bhai Sahib, he became a true Sikh at heart and later went to the gallows as a true believer in Sikhism.


2. Bhagat Singh wrote Letter "WHy i am Atheist" On October 5–6, 1930 in which He NEVER mentioned any meeting with Bhair Randhir singh , and plus he stated his firm belives in Atheisim.

So Why there is  contradiction??
Meditation Naam Simran

NOTE: 
1. Bhair Randhir singh got Evacuated from Prision in 1930
2. Bhagat Singh got executed on March 19, 1931


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe Bhaghat Singh didnt think the meeting that important?

Bhaghat Singh was a Marxist and an Atheist. He was an intellectual and was a proficient scholar.

Bhai Randhir Singh was Religious. He was intellectual and a proficient scholar.

Read about modern sikh personality Bhai Randhir Singh at www.sikh-history.com

I personally think *Narinder Singh Sall* has added some spin to this.


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 30, 2008)

randip singh said:


> Maybe Bhaghat Singh didnt think the meeting that important?
> 
> Bhaghat Singh was a Marxist and an Atheist. He was an intellectual and was a proficient scholar.
> 
> ...



yeah possiblye

I got audio book of autobiaography of Bhai Randhir singh ji, but the chapter ofmeeting bhagat singh was mising. But again  its sure that bhai randhir singh have wrriten that he met hair randhir singh. Both wikisource and Sikhhistory website give contradict views on the event ,and many youth also follow the same thinking that because Bhagat singh had *JOORA so *he become sikh later life


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 30, 2008)

I Got an online book of Bhair Randhir singh ( Gurmukhi ) . 

http://www.g5sikhmedia.co.uk/media/docs/JAIL_CHHITHIAN.pdf

Please Read yourself at *PAGE NO 300 *, where bhagat singh is said to have confession that he had cut his hair etc. 

This really bewildered me


----------



## stupidjassi (May 8, 2008)

*Is there any AKJ reps  want to clear doubts???*


----------

